

Open source in Genomics: Sequencing a Genome a Week - CoryOndrejka
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/07/sequencing-a-genome-a-week.html

======
buckwild
I think any university is able (or will eventually attain the capability) to
do this if it hasn't already. Next-gen sequencing combined with microarrays
can make it happen. The only real issue is the cost of doing the reads. There
aren't too many universities dedicating a major amount of resources to
sequencing genomes though (well, here in California at least), so kudos to you
Washington University.

